# pkg_version: corrupted package



## Majorix (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried to use pkg_version to list me the packages needing an update with the command
`$ pkg_version -vIL=`
However it produces some errors, for lots of packages. The last few lines of the output is here:

```
pkg_version: corrupted record for package xorg-7.5.2 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record for package xorg-apps-7.5.2 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record for package xorg-drivers-7.5.2 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record for package xorg-server-1.7.7_6,1 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_version: corrupted record for package xpdf-3.03_1 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
xterm-281_1                         <   needs updating (index has 282)
pkg_version: corrupted record for package yelp-2.30.2_4 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```
I tried deleting and restoring the ports tree but it didn't help. What could be wrong?


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 7, 2012)

My guess would be that you have corrupted or missing files somewhere.

The package system uses files in /var/db/pkg, and /usr/ports/INDEX-8, and maybe others


----------



## Majorix (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to say I am on 9-STABLE.

I checked a few pages and they all say that I have to recompile and reinstall some offending ports. I have checked, and I have literally a few hundreds of those. In the end, thinking I will have to recompile all those packages, I thought I might just as well jump to -CURRENT. That is what I am doing at the moment, wish me luck


----------



## SNK (Oct 7, 2012)

`# portmaster --check-depends`

This should fix it. (If you have ports-mgmt/portmaster installed.)


----------



## Majorix (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I ran that beforehand, but it didn't fix it either. Also, I was too scared to go -CURRENT and am just force-reinstalling the ports on 9-STABLE


----------



## SNK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah, too bad. BTW, if you want to track CURRENT then make sure you put MALLOC_PRODUCTION=true in /etc/src.conf and disable some DEBUG options in the KERNCONF file.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 8, 2012)

What do you guys use to speed up the compilation process? Because I have the feeling that compiling 657 ports will take an eternity on my netbook


----------



## SNK (Oct 8, 2012)

Packages?  The ones for ports-mgmt/pkg are a bit out-of-date but the "normal" packages are up-to-date. In case you track -CURRENT and your architecture is amd64 then I could send you my local repo for ports-mgmt/pkg which is quite up-to-date.

BTW, your netbook has no Intel integrated graphics? Because you have e.g. xorg-server-1.7.7_6,1 instead of xorg-server-1.10.6_1,1.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think pkgng is mature enough or popular enough yet. With time this might change though. And the next time I install FreeBSD from scratch I might go the pkgng way. But for now, I have a working system built on ports and want to keep it that way.

So any ideas? It has been compiling for a few hours now and is at 22/657 :S


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2012)

Build ports into packages on a fast machine, then install the packages on the netbook.


----------

